# Medication Management - Is there a diagnosis code



## hgarrett113 (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there a diagnosis code for Medication Management?

For example, my provider sees patients with ADHD/ADD, behavioral concerns, etc. every few months that are on medications. The reason for the visit is for management of their medications, to be sure that the child is doing ok with school work, sleeping, eating, etc. He also has them do an EKG. What diagnosis code should be used? He keeps writing Medication Management. 

Thanks for any help!!
Hollie Garrett, CPC, CPEDC


----------



## victorialdame (Nov 18, 2014)

v58.69  is what we use for medication management.


----------



## slik (Nov 19, 2014)

the purpose of med management is to control the disease- wouldn't you code the disease state? same principle as hypertension, diabetes, asthma etc.?


----------



## hgarrett113 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Medication Management*

That's the problem I'm having. Do we keep coding for the disease (ADHD) or do we use a code for med management?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 3, 2014)

Use the V58.83 for encounter for therapeutic drug monitoring first listed followed by the V58.69 followed by the dx of the patient.  This is per coding clinics


----------



## atominna (Sep 15, 2020)

What Dx code can we use for medication management? Z79.899 is not a good choice bc it’s for long term use of a certain drug.  Some people are using Z02.89 but I’m not convinced it’s an appropriate choice!


----------



## thomas7331 (Sep 15, 2020)

atominna said:


> What Dx code can we use for medication management? Z79.899 is not a good choice bc it’s for long term use of a certain drug.  Some people are using Z02.89 but I’m not convinced it’s an appropriate choice!



'Medication management' is not a diagnosis.  As the posts above suggest, you should code the condition that is being treated by the medication.  If it is not documented, then I would recommend a query to the provider to clarify the documentation.


----------

